# When To Change Co2 Bottle Co2 Reg Gauge Marker



## 2pods (14 Jul 2007)

Apologies for posting on TFF first, I didn't know we were up and running yet 

I've had my Co2 running successly for a while (after a false start when I lost the whole first bottle etc, etc   ).
Bearing in mind ths is a FE on a Aquamas reg, should be OK until the righthand guage in the photo hits the edge of the box marked around 50 ?






Also bear in mind this is an old pic. The needle is currently in the middle of the 50bar box.

TIA


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jul 2007)

All co2 tanks are filled to a set pressure of about 60.  Unfortunately, the gauge wont drop until its almost out, so keep an eye on it.  

The operating pressure gauge probably wont alter at all until its empty, the gauges dont really hold much use for us, its either got some co2 in it, or not.  The only way we can actually tell how much is left, is to weigh the actual cylinder.  The cylinder should have full operating weight stamped on it somewhere.


----------



## 2pods (14 Jul 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> All co2 tanks are filled to a set pressure of about 60.  Unfortunately, the gauge wont drop until its almost out, so keep an eye on it.
> 
> The operating pressure gauge probably wont alter at all until its empty, the gauges dont really hold much use for us, its either got some co2 in it, or not.  The only way we can actually tell how much is left, is to weigh the actual cylinder.  The cylinder should have full operating weight stamped on it somewhere.



Thanks for the reply.
I have another FE on standby, but I'm worried about the Aquamas reg's well documented habit of dumping everything that's left into the tank if the pressure falls as it empties.

Unfortunately, I don't know what that point is.

Peter


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Jul 2007)

Peter,

Both my Aquamas and JBL regulators have dumped the final contents of the cylinder in to my tanks. Both times I was very lucky because in the first instance there were no fish in the tank, and in the second I heard the filter lose it`s prime (the CO2 was diffused in to the filter inlet). 

I am a bit paranoid about it now, so I will be changing cylinders the moment I see the cylinder pressure start to drop.

Dave.


----------



## 2pods (14 Jul 2007)

Thanks both Flora and Dave.

I've just changed it now.
I like my clown loaches too much to risk them.

Peter


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jul 2007)

2pods said:
			
		

> Thanks both Flora and Dave.
> 
> I've just changed it now.
> I like my clown loaches too much to risk them.
> ...



You manage to keep clown loaches in a planted tank?  Thats quite impressive, I had a few once, decimated the entire tank in 24 hours. I love them to, but a no go for me.


----------



## 2pods (14 Jul 2007)

I've got 10 of them.

Some are hitting the 5-6" mark now. They're OK, just sometimes pull a stem out while grubbing about   

My plants are only Rotala Macranda, Indian Fern, some Swords, Cabomba, and a smallish hygro variety, so I'm not too worried


----------

